# Roch's Shrimp Prima Vera



## Rocklobster (Jul 21, 2013)

Howdy. Pasta tonight. Going with what was in the fridge. Garlic, shallots, green onions, orange peppers, cherry tomatoes, snow peas, mushrooms, zucchini, shrimp, basil, thyme, white wine, olive oil, butter .....


----------



## Rocklobster (Jul 21, 2013)

Got the oil hot, about 1/4 cup, in goes the shallots and garlic. Start the spaghettini in a separate pot about now.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jul 21, 2013)

Then all of the other ingredients, except the shrimp and the snow peas.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jul 21, 2013)

Let that go for a couple of minutes until things soften up and start to cook. Then the white wine, about 1/4 cup.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jul 21, 2013)

Now, once that gets bubbling away, fire in the shrimp the snow peas, and a couple of tblsp of butter to finish it off.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jul 21, 2013)

When the shrimp are done, grate some Parmesan in there, a good handful of fresh parsley, and some fresh black pepper. The spaggetini should be done now, it only takes about 7 minutes. Drain and add to the pan. Mix well. Thanks Z!


----------



## Rocklobster (Jul 21, 2013)

That's it. Supper is ready. Should take less than half an hour from start to finish....


----------



## Zhizara (Jul 21, 2013)

Yummy food porn, but where did those noodles come from?


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jul 21, 2013)

Pay attention.  The noodles go in the majic pan in step one and re-appear on the plate.  Voila'. 

I sometimes make an alfredo sauce for pasta primavera.  I think a splash of wine to finish really makes the dish tasty good.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jul 21, 2013)

Whiskadoodle said:


> Pay attention.  The noodles go in the majic pan in step one and re-appear on the plate.  Voila'.
> 
> I sometimes make an alfredo sauce for pasta primavera.  I think a splash of wine to finish really makes the dish tasty good.


When wine is involved, all bets are off....


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 21, 2013)

Zhizara said:


> Yummy food porn, but where did those noodles come from?



The Noodle Fairy. And the Wine Fairy.

Looks great, Rock!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 22, 2013)

Looks brilliant Rock


----------

